# Eukanuba Pics



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Those came out great! Thanks for sharing!! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am working on getting them organized for photobucket. Will be later tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"ve been waiting for those, thanks so much for taking them and sharing! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

What lovely pictures there all cute but not cuter then those golden retrievers lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Was the golden Chaos?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

The 1st couple pics are Leo(summits the titanic) He won Friday Best in Show puppy, YEAH! The bottom ones are Clint L. with Treasure. I have some pics of Chaos though. I took alot of pics. I will work on them as soon as possible


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Leo looks great. Nice pics of Clint and Lola too. Ya gotta put some of Chaos up!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*Chaos pics*

Okay here are the Chaos pics I got. The one where he is getting his pic taken is a bit fuzzy, but there was a rush to even get that. It was fun and crazy! I will get some more up tonight after conformation class


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

great pics. I love the one where they are winning. Chao's tail is a blur!!!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

I am in love with Treasure. 

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bryana said:


> I am in love with Treasure.
> 
> Awesome pictures!


What is Treasure like in personality? I have never seen her in person, but I would love to.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

Ljilly28, I have onlly seen her once in person (at the Garden, actually) and she was very much a lady. She *loves* Clint. Her movement is insanely beautiful. Clint does a fabulous job with her.


----------

